# PP Micro Issues



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If the voltage dropps too low, the motor can not turn over , or will run slower than it should. No movement means no load on the coils of the armature. Moving really slow means there's very little load on the coils of the armature. Resistance goes up but voltage remains the same, so current spikes. High current means high heat, and magical smoke is released.

Since you ran your battery dead, the motor couldn't turn. The most current is drawn at 0 RPM so you end up with a high current situation. Poof. Burnt up.

Charge your batteries! Or get the self contained battery that plugs into the top of the unit.

Edit- You need to let that motor run for a while to build a charge before you start trying to use electric motors. Better yet, don't use them at all until you get your battery back up to full voltage. It's impossible to say for sure without knowing your year/make/model and output but small outboards do not have alternators like your cars alternator.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm on my 3rd in 3 years. Fantastic customer service with no questions asked and FedEx'd new unit at door next day.

Mine seemed to bind up if there was strong current or if I moved without raising the stick...DOH.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> I'm on my 3rd in 3 years


What happened to the first 2?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> What happened to the first 2?


Same issue both times....unit stop displaying all LEDs and then motor just stop working. 3rd one has been working fine for the past 9 months...we'll see.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If I hadn't already mailed mine to my builder I would open it up and have a look around. Surely there is an explanation. Mine has been trouble free but I keep it on it's own battery and it's protected from low and spiked voltage.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 3 of these. I put 2 on my SilverKing and happened to get a 3rd with my yellow boat when I bought it. The 2 I bought are about 3 years old. The other one looks older but might have just sat in the sun a lot before I bought the boat. All have been great except for the one that I fried when I inadvertently connected it to 24 volt (doh!). I called Power pole and told them I fried it and how and they sent me a brand new one anyway, no charge, not even shipping. I even got the new one before I shipped them back the one I toasted.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Tip. Occasionally one of my remotes stops working. The batteries can move slightly and lose contact. Easily fixed now that I know what the cause is.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Perry, if you are poling your boat, not using a trolling motor, then how are you running the battery dead? Either way you will end up killing anything electronic on your skiff by doing this repeatedly. Hate to say it, but from what you discribed it sounds self inflicted.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

One bad powerpole is a fluke, two could even be considered bad luck. Three burn outs would have me reconsidering my wiring job.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> Perry, if you are poling your boat, not using a trolling motor, then how are you running the battery dead? Either way you will end up killing anything electronic on your skiff by doing this repeatedly. Hate to say it, but from what you discribed it sounds self inflicted.



Sure, doesn't make much sense to be poling around with the battery on, but rarely do I think to turn the battery off while I hop up and to look around and fish. I got on some fish and lost track of time and it happened. Thats actually the first time the battery has ever been drained and the first time I ever had to use the pull start. 

Could it all be of some form of "self inflected" wound...possibly. It's tough for me to think that when multiple anchors have burned up on me and I've gone through a complete re-wire while on the phone with the tech support. 

Either way, I love the anchor, and in no way would I ever "bash" the system, I'm just reaching out to see if anyone has had an experience like mine.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> One bad powerpole is a fluke, two could even be considered bad luck. Three burn outs would have me reconsidering my wiring job.



The first one I had burnt out on me after about 6 months of having the boat, which was brand new from East Cape, so I do trust their wiring abilities. That one just burnt the connection to the motor itself, the power cord was just fine. The second one that melted down actually required all new everything, the connections on both the power cord and the motor burnt up pretty bad. It was then on the third one that I sat down on the phone and went through it with tech support and all seemed fine according to them. 

This last one is a completely different issue than the first couple burning up. This time is just didn't come back on after the pull start. The connections are clean and I hadn't been having any issues with it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm still not understanding how you ran down your battery. Leaving the switch on won't do that, and you can run a live well pump and GPS for a full day on a charge easy. I'm not saying this to be mean, but there has to be a problem with your electrical system or your battery, time to get out the multimeter.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm still not understanding how you ran down your battery. Leaving the switch on won't do that, and you can run a live well pump and GPS for a full day on a charge easy. I'm not saying this to be mean, but there has to be a problem with your electrical system or your battery, time to get out the multimeter.



What I had running off the battery during the time frame was just a GPS and the micro, pulling very minimal power. At the end of the day, hit the start on the motor, didn't want to turn over so then the pull start was required. I had about a 25 min run back to the trailer and I hooked the multi meter up the next morning when I had daylight and was reading plenty of juice coming from the power cord, the motor itself just isn't coming on. 

So for me to cover my bases and try and find the gremlin...just start from the battery and work my way back? No fuse was ever tripped on this latest issue either.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

And I'm not trying to sound super defensive, I'm just scratching my brain trying to figure out why I'm having the issue ya know?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would start at the furthest point and work back to the battery. Maybe there is a bad grounding, or a wire under deck that has rubded and shorted on a rough edge? Who knows, electrical issues tend to scare off many.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

perrymcfly said:


> brand new from East Cape, so I do trust their wiring abilities.


I'm not saying you shouldn't, only that you should double check the job. Even the best in the world make little mistakes from time to time. It could happen to anyone. Michael Jordan lost over 300 games and missed 26 game winning shots. Nobody is perfect. 

It should be simple to eliminate with a multimeter. Start at the power pole plug and work your way backwards. Double check the inline fuse on the power pole and make sure it's a 15amp. There is a chance the wrong fuse is on that power cord. If you could generate enough heat to melt a power cord, it should have broken the fuse if the stuck current of the motor (stuck I) was greater than the running current (run I). If it's not wrong then you will need to isolate the power poles entire circuit. If it's goes through a perko, then you're going to have to test the perko as well.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you for the pointers, sounds like a fun project this weekend! Hopefully I can find whats going on. Worst case scenario...I know a guy who knows a guy..haha.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Isn't the in line fuse suppose to prevent that from happening. I havn't had any issues with mine.


----------

